# Quezon City - Recommendations



## davym14 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

Could anybody recommend a nice area to stay in Quezon City ?

I'll be staying for between 3-6 months . I'd like an area with young professionals and if possible some English / Irish expats nearby..

Failing that can anybody recommend a good hotel to base myself while I check the area out , some secure with decent Internet perhaps?

Many thanks ,

Dave


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

davym14 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anybody recommend a nice area to stay in Quezon City ?
> 
> ...


Quezon city is big,,lived there 3.5 yrs. Hard to answer you without a specific area you have in mind???


----------

